# Having trouble connecting power, LED, HDD LED Etc lead's from new case..



## MotleyCrue (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey guys i am having a hell of a tourlbe with connecting the power, LED etc leades from the front of my new case to my mother board i have no idea where they go as in my last case there was only one place they could go.. i have pictures of the leads and my mother board. any help on where to plug them in would be great! P.S My mother board is a Gigabyte GA-8SIML


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

It should be in your users manual which plugs go where. If you don't have you manual click here to download it


----------



## MotleyCrue (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks.. read through it and now my case works! i even got the LED fan to work on the side window  thanks bud


----------

